# Firefox question



## Lugo (Jul 21, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 x64 KDE

My favorite online game will play on any Firefox versions except 17 and 18... and I have 17 installed 

Can someone please tell me how to install another version?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 21, 2013)

If you haven't already installed/updated your ports tree run `# portsnap fetch extract update`.  For details see the portsnap() man page.

To upgrade www/firefox, you have a few options.  You can install a pre-compiled binary package or compile the port.  I'll let others describe the package option and I'll describe how to install via ports.

You could do `# make -C /usr/ports/www/firefox deinstall install clean`, but life is much easier if you manage ports with portmaster().  If you don't have portmaster() installed already, do `# make -C /usr/ports/pkg-mgmt/portmaster install clean`.  Next do `# portmaster www/firefox`.

For details see the handbook section on ports/packages.


----------

